
Why Dwarf Fortress started killing cats - danso
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-04-13-why-dwarf-fortress-started-killing-cats
======
danso
It's a 10 minute video. Cats were dying and the symptoms pointed to alcohol
poisoning even though cats were hard- coded not to desire alcohol. The answer
is: a calculation bug that became more visible due to a feature introduced in
prior years. I hate to spoil the complete explanation as it goes well-beyond
what you might think, and it's fun to hear all the details of DF's systems
that led to cats dying. Tldr: a system was introduced to allow characters to
clean individual body parts without showering, e.g. blinking to clean your
dirty eyeballs. Cats were coded to clean all of their body parts and to injest
what they cleaned off. The cats that were dying were the ones who were
following dwarves into bars where there were puddles of alcohol.

